# Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues



## endoman (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

_Hi_
_I'm having the same problem full wifi strength but not able to connect to the internet_
_These are the results of the tests_
C:\Users\Orly>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Orly-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
 NB1-DL.COM

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 06-16-44-60-3E-9E
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1515 Wireless-N Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-60-3E-9E
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b87f:282f:c70e:2878%11(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.32(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2012 15:21:20
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 October 2148 21:52:53
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332292
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-95-10-00-26-B9-24-87-0A

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : NB1-DL.COM
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-24-87-0A
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::576:a097:1a4c:6488%10(Deprecated)
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.100.136(Tentative)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
 10.0.0.2
 10.0.0.5
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5E1DFB52-DC0F-4FC2-9631-A7379E13636C}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:44:34ad:3f57:fddf(Prefer
red)
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::44:34ad:3f57:fddf%12(Preferred)
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.NB1-DL.COM:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Orly>ipconfig /all . network.txt & network.txt

Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
 ipconfig [/allcompartments] [/? | /all |
 /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
 /renew6 [adapter] | /release6 [adapter] |
 /flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
 /showclassid adapter |
 /setclassid adapter [classid] |
 /showclassid6 adapter |
 /setclassid6 adapter [classid] ]

where
 adapter Connection name
 (wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

 Options:
 /? Display this help message
 /all Display full configuration information.
 /release Release the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
 /release6 Release the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
 /renew Renew the IPv4 address for the specified adapter.
 /renew6 Renew the IPv6 address for the specified adapter.
 /flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
 /registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
 /displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
 /showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
 /setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.
 /showclassid6 Displays all the IPv6 DHCP class IDs allowed for adapter
.
 /setclassid6 Modifies the IPv6 DHCP class id.


The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid and Setclassid6, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is
removed.

Examples:
 > ipconfig ... Show information
 > ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
 > ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
 > ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
 name starting with EL
 > ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
 eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
 "Local Area Connection 2"
 > ipconfig /allcompartments ... Show information about all
 compartments
 > ipconfig /allcompartments /all ... Show detailed information about all
 compartments
'network.txt' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Orly>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Orly>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.34.135] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 173.194.34.135:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Orly>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.32: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Orly>
Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

i have moved you post to a thread of its own - less confusing 

confirm that you have the same router as in title - make and exact model 


What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

if mcafee a recent update has caused an issue with internet connection , have a read here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...and-or-errors-in-mcafee-20-8-12-a-661654.html

otherwise 
have you tried connecting to the router with a cable and does it work ?

do a tcp/ip reset
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## endoman (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Thanks
Yes it is the above make and model. 
It's working now?
It works for a while then stops and I need to switch it off and on and it seems to work. 
Not sure why it drops though?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Is this the only PC that disconnects - do other devices connected work OK - if so how are they connected to the router - wireless or wired 

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

please include the xirrus screen shots for both conditions - see how below. 

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## endoman (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

All devices PC and Iphone connect with full strength but there is no internet conection

Ill run the tests and post results later

Thanks


----------



## Rower1978 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Hi Endoman,

Did you resolve this issue? I have exactly the same problem with the repeater dropping out even though full signal is shown? As soon as I unplug the repeater, wifi works again!

Would be grateful to hear if you've solved the problem!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*

Rower1978 please create your own thread on your issue as this is an existing thread and asking for help in existing threads is not permitted.

You have been asked once already to do so see link below:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f135/huawei-ws320-pc-wifi-connection-issues-663009.html

Please comply with the requests immediately thank you.


----------



## nicksson (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



TheCyberMan said:


> Please comply with the requests immediately thank you.


What for? Rower1978 asked already 2 times and he got 2 x NO answer, exactly like endoman and Chazza 2010, in 2 already existent threads on this topic. Who needs the third thread on the same issue, and still with NO answer?
He, and now me (because i have the same issue and i need the same answer), we must opening another thread only to enlarge your site useless (since no answer after big technical blabla and logs) threads number ?
Sorry, but this scenario is disappointing for me. Maybe i'll find the answer on another site...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Huawei WS320 - PC wifi connection issues*



> because i have the same issue and i need the same answer


the sysmptoms can be the same but the solution may be different , having more than one issue on a thread causing confusion.

feel free to follow a thread if you do not want to post a new one - the site has plenty of room for additional posts.

also unless the original poster provides answers to the questions and the detailed logs requested, we cannot help 



> Maybe i'll find the answer on another site...


 not if you post in someone else's thread - the majority of forums work on the same principle


----------

